# Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?



## The Driver (16. November 2006)

meine überschrift sagt schon alles. hab mir gedacht zum abformen von sargbleien usw mir 2 teilige gipsformen zu bauen. hält gips die temperaturen aus? wenn ja wie oft?


----------



## Franz_16 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Hi,
jo geht. Allerdings nicht sehr oft. Nach 5 bis 10 mal gießen ist die Form normalerweise im Eimer. 
Astatt Gips könnte ich mir auch noch Fixzement vorstellen, müsste etwas stabiler sein.


----------



## Monsterqualle (16. November 2006)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Sei vorsichtig mit Gips.

Mir ist da mal ne komplette Ladung Blei um die Ohren geflogen. Gab nette Brandblasen an der Hand und im Gesicht. Die Form muß auf jeden Fall sehr gut durchgetroknet sein. Kaufe Dir lieber Bleigussformen. Die Kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## friggler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

...je nachdem wie vorsichtig du bist und wie die Form ist halten die für einige Güsse.
2-teilge bröckeln aber leicht an den Kanten und Du musst umso mehr nacharbeiten.
Die Hitze hält der Gips gut aus, aber gaaaaanz WICHTIG!!!! der Gips muss 100% trocken sein sonst spritzt das flüssige Blei unkontrollierbar durch die Gegend! und die Form fliegt dir auseinander.
Bei Gipsformen sind Schweisser-Stulpenhandschuhe, Schutzkleidung und Schutzbrille absolut Pflicht!
Gips zieht auch bei Lagerung Feuchtigkeit und ist nie wirklich trocken, deshalb am besten vor dem Giessen z.B. im Backofen trocknen.

Ich verwende Gips wenn überhaupt nur noch für Halbformen.
Für Sargbleie gibt es neben Silikon eine weit bessere Lösung:
Aus dem Baumarkt Alu-Flachprofil kaufen. z.B. 1m x 40mm x4mm (LxBxH)
2 Stücke von ca. 10cm und 2 von 20cm absägen.
Die 2 10cm Stücke aufeinander legen und an den Enden mit 4,5mm bohren und mit M5 Schrauben fixieren (Kannst Du ohne Gewinde zu schneiden durchschrauben). Jetzt mittig die Sargform aufzeichnen. Die Ecken bohren und den Rest mit z.B. Laubsäge aussägen.
Mit einer Feile begradigen und am besten die Kanten ganz leicht anschrägen dabei.
Jetzt auf jeder Seite ein 20cm Stück als "Deckel" aufschrauben.
Mit einer Eisensäge/Feile eine Nut für den Draht und mit einer Feile oder (Kegel)Bohrer das Eingussloch herstellen.
Mit der Form kannst Du 100erte Sargbleie giessen und musst nicht nacharbeiten.
Mit dem kl. Zwischenblech wird aus den normalen Sargblei eines mit Noppen...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Pixelschreck (5. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Hat schon mal jemand eine Mischung aus Gips und Epoxidharz getestet?


----------



## Willy Canis (5. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Probier mal folgendes, eine Mischung aus Kleber für Wärmedämmplatten und Faserverstärktem Füllstoff ca.1:1.Schön stramm anrühren und in eine vorher gefertigte Holzform geben. Nach dem Glätten das Blei in Folie wickeln (schön fest anliegen) und in die Klebermasse eindrücken. Wenn es anzieht vorsichtig rausnehmen und die Form mit einem kleinen Pinsel u. Wasser nachglätten.Bei Bedarf kannst du noch Vertiefungen für Ösen einarbeiten. Schön aushärten lassen und dann grundieren.Beim Blei enfüllen die Form mit dem Brenner erwärmen. Gieße so meine Norwegenbleie. Die Form hält bei mir ca. 40x .
Für Norgefahrer- Bleie entgraten, in Grundierung tauchen(2xweiß),nach Trocknung in Klarlack tauchen-ein wenig abtropfen lassen u. mit Leuchtpigmentpulver bestreuen. Das Ganze gut trocknen lassen u. als letzten Schutz noch mal in Klarlack tauchen- fertig. Die Ösen biege ich selbst aus Edelstahldraht .Bei Fragen einfach melden.
Gruß Willy
Möge jeder wieder heil an Land kommen!!!


----------



## FrankWoerner (5. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

HAllo !
Wieso nimmt denn eigendlich keiner Silikon?? es gibt Hochtemperaturfestes Silikon damit lasen sich die die besten Formen herstellen. ich habe mir z.b eine Form für meine Spinnerkörper gebaut. und gieß damit meine Spinnerkörper mit blei. Man muß nur das Silikon nach jedem Guß etwas auskühlenlassen dann hält das ewig. ok ! je nach anspruchung und feinheiten so ca 100 Teile. für sargbleie denke ich bekommt man bestimmt 150 bis 200 Stück raus.

Das ganze gibt es z.b. hier und hier 

bin sehr zufrieden damit

edit:   mein gott sind die Links zickig. dann halt so

http://www.creativ-discount.de/ 
und 
http://shop.ezentrum.de/4DCGI/ezshop?hid=27&sprachnr=1


----------



## Pixelschreck (5. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Naja ich dachte weil ich noch einiges an Epoxidharz im Keller hab. Gips, Sand und Gießharz (Vergussharz langsam härtend) sehr zäh anrühren und daraus ne Form machen. Oder reicht die Wärmeabfuhr durch Gips und Sand nicht aus so das das Harz verbrennt? Gips und Sand machen dann ca. 85 bis 90 % aus, 10% währen dann Epoxyd.?


----------



## holle (5. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

epoxid und heisses blei... viel spass...

funktioniert definitiv nicht weil epox nicht hitzefest ist. epox schmilzt und fängt an blasen zu werfen bei so viel hitze.

ein gemisch aus hitzefestem polyuretangiessharz und quartz-staub würde besser gehen. schon probiert, ist aber auch nicht sehr haltbar (aber besser als gips).


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Keine Experimente mit 280 Grad heißem Blei - klick mal

www.bleigussformen.de 

an, das hab´ich auch gemacht, und da gibts die richtigen Formen aus Leichtmetall! Alles andere ist Leichtsinn!

*Gutes Gelingen
Karauschenjäger
......................*

.


----------



## FrankWoerner (6. November 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Also bei Silikonformen spritzt kein Blei. Das funktioniert einwandfrei. 

Karauschenjäger hat schon recht. Für standart teile empfiehlt sich eine Aluminiumform. Da die ja eine viel viel höhere standzeit hat.
Ich verwende Silikon da ich mir, naja etwas ungewöhnliche Urmodelle hergestellt habe. um die abzuformen und dann mit Blei auszugießen. Mit Silikon ist auch ein größerer Hinterschnitt der Form kein Problem, da das Silikon ja elastisch ist und eine sehr hohe Bruchdehnung hat.


----------



## Pixelschreck (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Ich hab mir Formen von bleigussformen.de kommen lassen.
Klappt prima und ist auch nicht so sehr teuer.

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/8300/bleiekljc4.jpg

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/7788/bleie2klxl3.jpg

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Fishaholic (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Wo bekommt man denn temperaturbeständiges Silikon her?


----------



## holle (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

suche nach *Silikonkautschuk RTV HB* und du wirst finden


----------



## Fishaholic (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

gefunden!
Merci


----------



## gründler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

hi
Ich habe Moltofil Spachtelmasse(fein) genommen,und Grundbleie mit abgeformt,ecken bißchen geschliffen und geht sehr gut und bis jetzt(50 mal gießen) noch keine Risse oder andere Abnutzungen im Material.
lg


----------



## Pixelschreck (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Zum Formenbau ist nur 2 Komponenten Silikon geeignet. Das Zeug aus der Kartusche härtet nicht durch wenn's etwas dicker wird. Lässt sich aber durch Zugabe von feinem Sand etwas strecken. Für einschalige Formen reicht das wohl.

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Kann mich Karauschenjäger und Pixelschreck nur anschließen die Formen von www.Bleigussformen.de sind sehr gut.

Habe selbst 2 Strömungsbleiformen und ne Jig-Head Forme.

Sicher und schöne Ergabnisse, kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## Wollebre (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

kauf GumGum für die Auspuffreparatur im Autoshop. Hält über 600 Grad aus. Blei schmilzt bei gut 300 Grad.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

hallo,
bevor ich mich fürs spinnfischen begeisten konnte, habe ich auch man en bissel grundangelei in italien betrieben. ich habe mir meine bleie damals so hergestellt.

wenn man eine andere forma haben möchte, kann man diese dinger auch noch sägen und feilen. aber es ist sehr mühsam und ich rate auch zu einer gussform aus metall.


----------



## Wollebre (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

statt mit Gips (zu weich) oder Silikon (hitzeempfindlich bei Serienguss) werde ich jetzt mal GUM-GUM ausprobieren. Ist das Zeug womit man Auspuffpötte reparieren kann.
Wird hart und soll ja temperaturbeständig bis 600 Grad Celsius sein. Auch Serienguss wäre dann möglich.
Erfahrungsbericht wird folgen. Oder hat es evtl. schon jemand damit versucht??

Gruss, Wolle


----------



## Wollebre (29. Februar 2008)

.......


----------



## stone (3. März 2008)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

Hallo Hobbybleigiesser,ich suche Metallgussformen für die Seawaver.Gibt es sie schon irgendwo zu kaufen. Gruss stone


----------



## angler10 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Bleigiessen: Gips geeignet zum Formenbau?*

hi des mit gips geht super und die formen halten auch ne zeit und zum schmelzen nimmst du am besten nen alten soseenschöpflöffel mit so nem giesrabd warm machst du das dann mit dem heisluftfön


----------

